# Maggots from the fishing shop??



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, so I know the red maggots are not a good idea (because of the dye used to turn them red), but how about the white ones? Much, much cheaper than buying crickets etc and you can also "hatch" them out into flies pretty quickly for a bit of variety.

Ok, so the maggots probably haven't been reared on the best of diets but that can be turned around pretty quickly with some gut-loading, can't it?

Thoughts?

Stuart


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> Ok, so I know the red maggots are not a good idea (because of the dye used to turn them red), but how about the white ones? Much, much cheaper than buying crickets etc and you can also "hatch" them out into flies pretty quickly for a bit of variety.
> 
> Ok, so the maggots probably haven't been reared on the best of diets but that can be turned around pretty quickly with some gut-loading, can't it?
> 
> ...


im not sure with reptiles blha blah but they are used with ampibians..
the small lil pinkies.. they are called here..
i used them for my baby newts.

but yea dont go for the coloured ones..


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

i use to feed all my slings on maggots from the tackle shop but not sure about reptiles cant see there being any harm as a treat with cricks etc


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

i don't use maggots for my geckos but i feed all my baby scorps and spiderlings on whites maggots, you can buy 1/4 pt of whites maggots from a fishing tackle shop for bout 75p-£1
last ages in the fridge (wife allowing) recommend buying a bait box to keep her happier lol


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

i think is should be ok, but they must not have dye in them!!!


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

are these like a staple or a treat? does anyone know nutritionaly what they are comparable to?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Leos luv em,

I tried them for a while, but cos the tackle shop was a way off, never went back for more.

Cant comment as to long term effects or the contents of them.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Never used maggots myself, but often bought crix that smell like maggots so probably have been fed on similar foods.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I bought half a pint of them last year and i couldnt take the lid off the tub without wanting to throw up. so I threw them in the garden for the birds :lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

tombraider said:


> I bought half a pint of them last year and i couldnt take the lid off the tub without wanting to throw up. so I threw them in the garden for the birds :lol2:


LOL now that is funny


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

thought maggots only ate rotting meat so how could you gut loads them?
I used big massive worms from tackle shop for my ceratophrys


----------

